#ubuntu-co 2010-11-15
<Paula> alguien pueda decirme como registrar mi camara en ubuntu 9.04
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, buenas
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, como estas?¿
<hiko_hitokiri> pues bien por aqui viendo quien se descuida jajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> y vos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, bien también jejeje 
<SergioMeneses> como asi se descuida?
<hiko_hitokiri> a es un dicho
<hiko_hitokiri> deja te explico
<hiko_hitokiri> cuando vos vas a la calle y ves a alguien mucho en un lugar lo molestas que como que sos ladron solo aqui pasa 
<hiko_hitokiri> como que vijiando andas
<hiko_hitokiri> tonces cuando te pregunta que como andas le decis aqui nomas viendo quien se descuida pa robarlo 
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> es una joda nomas
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> aaa veo
<SergioMeneses> xD
<note> Hola me pueden ayudar! quiero instalar esto http://pencil.evolus.vn/ en mi ubuntu 10.10 es un amd pero no me deja
<stOrmBlast> o.0
<cesaralvarez> hola
<WaSeidel> hola cesaralvarez 
<cesaralvarez> ya se acabo la reunion
<WaSeidel> si, pero empezamos a hablar de otro tema tambien que te puede interesar
<cesaralvarez> y q trataron en la reunion
<WaSeidel> sobre la lista de correos irc y shapado.com
<cesaralvarez> mm ya
<cesaralvarez> llegue tarde
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-16
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<Beto> Buenas noches alguien me puede colaborar
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, como vamos hermano?
<hollman> días ...
<hollman> jag2kn, ping
<jag2kn> hollman pong
<hollman> jag2kn, ubuntu-co.com esta caida
<jag2kn> listo, ya miro
<hollman> jag2kn, problemas en bluehost ?
<jag2kn> sip
<jag2kn> ya estan trabajando en eso
<hollman> ok, esperara ..
<hollman> grax
<jag2kn> ok
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<nickilowen> Hola buenas tardes necesito descargar un ubuntu 8.04.1 con kernel 2.6.25 me pueden ayudar por favor
<KeyBoardx86> Porque deseas esa version?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<KeyBoardx86> buenas
<SergioMeneses> KeyBoardx86, HI
<KeyBoardx86> Hi
<KaOSoFt> Oigan, y por andar de confiado, le compré el Counter Strike: Source al tal Palin_T, y ni volvió.
<KaOSoFt> ;_;
 * KaOSoFt <-- es una pelota
<SergioMeneses> KaOSoFt, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> un día de estos nos pegamos un torneito de urban :D
<KaOSoFt> Jejeje, sí.
<luis_lopez> KaOSoFt:  y porque no lo compraste en linea?
<luis_lopez> son solo 20 dolares....
<KaOSoFt> luis_lopez: "Se lo compré".
<KaOSoFt> Se lo regalé.
<KaOSoFt> Ha de haber sido que estaba borracho. :s
<luis_lopez> ahhh...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, ud sabe... una noche de copas de KaOSoFt xD
<KaOSoFt> ._.
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, hi \o
<luis_lopez> jejeje
<luis_lopez> menos mal solo perdio el css
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, y como va la causa hermano?
<KaOSoFt> luis_lopez: Sí. :s
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  trabajando
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  varios proyectos interesantes para el 2011
<luis_lopez> cloud computing y tal...
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, huy super hermano :d
<SergioMeneses> me alegra :D
<SergioMeneses> mi mayor meta para el 2011 es graduarme 
<SergioMeneses> http://bine.org.mx:18000/edusol.ogg
<SergioMeneses> I'm back
<KeyBoardx86> SergioMeneses, 
<SergioMeneses> KeyBoardx86: \o
<KeyBoardx86> sabes algo de aircrack?
<SergioMeneses> KeyBoardx86: poco... no lo he usado
<SergioMeneses> q necesitas?
<KeyBoardx86> resulta que lo he instalado en mi sistema y tngo una usb wireless d-link dwa 125
<KeyBoardx86> al parecer ese driver que viene (el rt2870sta) no sirve con aircrack
<KeyBoardx86> me dijeron que lo pusiera en blacklist 
<KeyBoardx86> pero ahora despues de haber hecho eso, por obvias razones ya no reconoce el usb wireless
<KeyBoardx86> y no se cual sera el driver que debo colocar y como colcoarlo
<SergioMeneses> ash se fue :S
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-17
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, \o
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<sabas2587> hola tengo una pregunta de ubuntu lo que pasa es que le doy para descargar el wine por el centro de software pero se queda diciendo actualizando cache en el 94 por ciento y no se por q es
<sabas2587> ???????
<hollman> sabas .. mmm raro, puede abrir una consola en aplicaciones, accesorios terminal
<luis_lopez> sabas2587:  puedes probar hacer una actualizacion de fuentes desde la linea de comandos, para ver que pasa exactamente... Seguramente hay algun servidor con problemas
<hollman> y ejecutar sudo apt-get clean
<hollman> y reintentas
<sabas2587> luis la verdad soy novato como puedo hacer esto
<luis_lopez> sabas2587:  sigue lo que te sugiere hollman
<luis_lopez> aplicaciones -> accesorios -> terminal
<luis_lopez> escribes: sudo apt-get clean
<luis_lopez> y pulsas enter
<luis_lopez> ;)
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx, kde 4.5.3 esta disponible para lucid... via ppa
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: ya lo tengo :D
<kuadrosx> lo puse el mismo dia que salio la noticia :P
<kuadrosx> eso me daño el kde :P
<kuadrosx> pero bueno, ya arreglaron el repo
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx, deberias estar en natty entonces ;)
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> la ultima vez que me meti de early adopter no me fue muy bien
<kuadrosx> prefiero los ppa's
<luis_lopez> bah
<kuadrosx> :)
<luis_lopez> esos eran otros tiempos
<luis_lopez> ahora me parece que es mas suave la migracion
<luis_lopez> al final todas las distros van a ser "rolling"
<luis_lopez> vas a ver...
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> fue para ... lucid
<kuadrosx> creo :P
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: si, me gustan las distros rolling
<kuadrosx> como gentoo
<kuadrosx> siempre me preguntaban en que version de gentoo estaba :P
<kuadrosx> y yo decia ... "hmm pues actualize hace una semana" :D
<luis_lopez> de hecho, arch es rolling
<luis_lopez> y creo que mint tiene una version rolling tambien
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  tu placa de video es intel, cierto?
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> hicieron un update del driver hace poco
<kuadrosx> pero no entendi el changelog :P
<luis_lopez> por ahi escuche que nouveau da mejor rendimiento que el driver propietario en kde, quiero encontrar a alguien que haya probado esto realmente...
 * luis_lopez usa nvidia
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> creo que forigua lo esta usando
<kuadrosx> el nouveau
 * kuadrosx quiere probar wayland :D
<sabas2587> hola
<sabas2587> buenas tarde mira soy un novato en linux y la verdad necesito un favor
<sabas2587> tengo un disco duro de 160 gigas donde tengo montado la / y el /boot 
<sabas2587> ese disco esta super bien
<sabas2587> y tengo uno de 320 para mi /HOme
<sabas2587> eso lo veo cuando digito fdisk -l
<sabas2587> pero tengo problemas y es q el disco de 320
<sabas2587> no me deja grabar mas 
<sabas2587> le digito df -h
<sabas2587> y me dice q el tamaño de home es de 65gb y que esta utilizado 50 
<sabas2587> y eso que le borre algo 
<sabas2587> quiero saber como puedo mirar si hay algo en mi disco o si tengo q cambiarlo como puedo cambiarlo pero que mi home no se pierda y quede hay
<sabas2587> les agradeceria es de vida o muerte gracias
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-18
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<stOrmBlast> o.0
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, \o
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, o/
<stOrmBlast> todo bien ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si hermano :D
<SergioMeneses> aunq ya aburrido del día jaja
<stOrmBlast> y eso muy pesado ?
<SergioMeneses> no men hace mucho tiempo no tenía días como hoy
<SergioMeneses> *man
<stOrmBlast> tan aburrido fue ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, no aburrido.. diría mejor pesado jeje
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, igual ya estas descansando no? mañana sera mejor ;-)
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si eso espero :D
<stOrmBlast> seguro que si :P
<stOrmBlast> despues de un dia malo sigue uno bueno, bueno eso espero yo tambien :-|
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> sisas men
<SergioMeneses> ojala :D
<stOrmBlast> (yn) xD!
 * stOrmBlast vuelvo en 30 minutos :P
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, se dan garra esos abogados
<s3rg10k0f> ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, q mas hermano
<SergioMeneses> cuente q le paso?
<kuadrosx> lol
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, lo del logo de edubuntu
<kuadrosx> disque "las demanadas estan en curso"
<kuadrosx> ahora van a decir que la gente de edubuntu les robo el logo?
<kuadrosx> lol
<s3rg10k0f> kuadrosx, estas usando la K de mi nick me la respetas
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, aaa eso jeje si eso ya lo lei :D
<SergioMeneses> jajaja sisas
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> ese kuadrosx ..demandalo!!!
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajja
<kuadrosx> se
<s3rg10k0f> jaja kuadrosx te la paso no pas para que veas que soy cuate
<kuadrosx> s3rg10k0f: pero pues pues 
<kuadrosx> no es que este muy claro el msg
<kuadrosx> msg
<stOrmBlast> tengo mucha ira :(
<s3rg10k0f> kuadrosx, esos manes estan muy locos verdad
<s3rg10k0f> deberian donar el logo que hicieron en la pared
<s3rg10k0f> de la oficina
<s3rg10k0f> para los eventos
<s3rg10k0f> :-)
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jajaja sisas xD
<carabobo> buenas a todos
<SergioMeneses> carabobo, hi
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, oiga chamo tiempo sin verlo activamente por aca... a q se dedica ahora?
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, tratando de conquistar el mundo
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, nada hermano trabajando
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> a eso es bueno ;D
<SergioMeneses> :D
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, pero con ganas de volver a colaborar con la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, y todavía con joomla?
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, si
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, super... ud sabe q aquí para las q sea :D
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, sysadmin
<s3rg10k0f> aprendiendo todos los dias
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, aaa pense q Forigua lo habia convencido de usar drupal xD
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, sysadmin... super :D
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, creeme que un dia como hoy
<s3rg10k0f> lo estoy pensando
<s3rg10k0f> seriamente
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, todavía trabaja en el call center de la foto xD
<s3rg10k0f> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, por?
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, seguridad hay mucho complemento con hueco
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, con q?
<kmilo> buenas noches
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, y voz que trasnochando
<s3rg10k0f> ?
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, siempre
<SergioMeneses> y madrugo
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, q era lo vos decias de la falla de seguridad
<SergioMeneses> ?
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, los complementos
<s3rg10k0f> que uno descarga de internet
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, para joomla o drupal?
<s3rg10k0f> joomla
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, mmm... entonces nos mudamos a drupal?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, no pues
<s3rg10k0f> hay que tener cuidado
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, pero drupal si es mas seguro?
<s3rg10k0f> si
<s3rg10k0f> claro que si quiere seguridad
<s3rg10k0f> me gusta
<s3rg10k0f> plone
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, mmm... bueno hay q buscar un equilibrio
<carabobo> hasta luego 
<carabobo> que descancen
<kuadrosx> LOL
<kuadrosx> PD: ¿Saben porque Forigua no tiene Facebook? Porque lo echaron por Talento y
<kuadrosx> Convivencia. Jejeje
<kuadrosx> LOL
<kuadrosx> s3rg10k0f: SergioMeneses ↑
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no ni idea... xD
<kuadrosx> mira en el email...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, voy /o/
<kuadrosx> la lista de ubuntu
<kuadrosx> en el del logo...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jeje voy a ver xD
<kuadrosx> ese man como va decir eso :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> no pero eso no pasa por administración :S
<SergioMeneses> digo por la administración de la lista
<kuadrosx> pero fue bueno el chiste :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso si
<kuadrosx> seguro la gente no se da cuenta :P
<kuadrosx> http://edubuntu.org/about
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, naaa eso lo tomarán como broma
<kuadrosx> me dio gracia
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, a mi también
<kuadrosx> aunque... si no fuera porque el otro dia me di cuenta que andan pasando esa joda en RCN
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso vi también jejeje
<kuadrosx> no hubiera recordado de donde salio eso :P
<SergioMeneses> vi un link de los "farsagonistas"
<tkw-one> buenas que tal, una preguntica.. que version ligera de ubuntu puedo instalar en una apple mac powerbook g3???
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, en una mac ni idea
<SergioMeneses> una distro ligera para instalar es Lubuntu
<tkw-one> ni yo.
<SergioMeneses> !google lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu>; Lubuntu 10.04 » VivaLinux!: <http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/lubuntu-10.04>; Lubuntu 9.10 Beta 14 » VivaLinux!: <http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/lubuntu-9.10-beta14>; Lubuntu, versión ligera de Linux para equipos con pocos recursos: <http://www.genbeta.com/linux/lubuntu-version-ligera-de- (2 more messages)
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, pero no se si te presente problemas por arquitectura o hardware
<tkw-one> voy a tirarme el aventon, ya que el sistema propio esta molestando y la verdad yo de mac muy poco.
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, yo ==
<tkw-one> SergioMeneses: gracias por la atencion .. happy nigth
<SergioMeneses> tkw-one, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> grax
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, hi
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, jaja no men a esta hora paila
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PalinT> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<PalinT> años sin verlos amigos
<PalinT> xD
<PalinT> como los extrañe
<PalinT> amigos
<PalinT> de linux
<PalinT> el teamviewer
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, si demasiado perdido brother
<PalinT> es full verdad ?
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, si claro
<PalinT> que raro
<PalinT> es que intente conectarme
<PalinT> a la PC
<PalinT> de mi novia
<PalinT> y
<PalinT> aparece como vencida
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, jaja tu novia debe estar durmiendo xD
<PalinT> esta aqui con migo
<PalinT> no
<PalinT> en mi cuarto
<PalinT> dormimos juntos ahora
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> buena esa!!!
<PalinT> solo que trate de entrar a su pc
<kuadrosx> :O
<PalinT> pero pailas
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, es un windows?
<PalinT> weon es que esta embarazada
<PalinT> si
<PalinT> es windows
<kuadrosx> PalinT: como?
<kuadrosx> nonono
<kuadrosx> este muchacho si la ca@#~
<kuadrosx> :S
<PalinT> por que ?
<kuadrosx> PalinT: pero bueno, se nota que vos la queres...
<kuadrosx> no se mijo... usted cuentos años tiene?
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, lol
<PalinT> xD
<PalinT> no las cage
<PalinT> lol
<PalinT> 18
<kuadrosx> jej
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, omg
<PalinT> ella tiene 20
<PalinT> hahaha
<PalinT> xD
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, yo por hay a los 30 tengo uno
<kuadrosx> jej
<PalinT> yo ya tengo trabajo
<SergioMeneses> si me animo
<PalinT> y ando ganando bien
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: ++
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, pero estas empezando a vivir
<kuadrosx> no mijo, eso no es asi
<SergioMeneses> o al menos eso me digo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<kuadrosx> cuanto es ganando bien?
<kuadrosx> nenenene
<PalinT> neee
<kuadrosx> pero bueno :P
<PalinT> ocea por que tenga un hijo
<PalinT> y mantener
<PalinT> no signifique
<PalinT> que me divierta
<PalinT> jaja
<PalinT> orvio que si
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, jaja no decimos lo contrario
<PalinT> ademas
<kuadrosx> aca quien hablo de divertirse :P
<PalinT> lo de comenso a vivir
<PalinT> por
<PalinT> pues iamgine eso
<kuadrosx> bueno, ya vera luego
<kuadrosx> cuando quiera viajar y no pueda
<PalinT> sisa
<PalinT> peus enrte pa saludarlos
<kuadrosx> estudiar ...
<kuadrosx> no mijo...
<kuadrosx> pero bueno, lo hecho hecho esta
<PalinT> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jejeje bueno miremos q es lo que quiere PalinT 
<PalinT> viejo soy una persona que el tiempo es alrgo...
<SergioMeneses> aunq yo ando ya medio zombie
<SergioMeneses> :S
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: jajaj oka
<kuadrosx> bueno, yo sigo con mi trabajo
<PalinT> ajaj
<SergioMeneses> ando desde las 5am pendejeando
<kuadrosx> PalinT: saludes a su novia :P
<PalinT> ok
<SergioMeneses> me too
<PalinT> hoy me decilusionaron
<PalinT> con noticias
<PalinT> T_T
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, q paso?
<PalinT> puede ser que dx 10 y 11 no este antivo en linux
<PalinT> nativo*
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, xD
<PalinT> o no se pueda hacer
<SergioMeneses> mas se ha perdido... pero bueno es solo una batalla
<PalinT> viejo senti como si el mundo se me callera
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno tampoco
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> me extrañe mas cuando pusieron empathy por defecto xD
<PalinT> T_T
<kuadrosx> :P
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PalinT> enceiro viejo
<SergioMeneses> PalinT, kuadrosx nos hablamos....
<PalinT> mentiras
<SergioMeneses> ando desde las 5am 
<PalinT> weon linux entonce snunca tendra juegos como crysis
<SergioMeneses> a ver si mañana amanezco de buen genio
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: o/ que duerma
<PalinT> battlefiel badcompani 2
<kuadrosx> PalinT: compre un xbox :P
<kuadrosx> o una play3...
<PalinT> joaaa
<PalinT> va tocar jjajaa
<PalinT> un xbox si
<PalinT> esoty pensando en comprarlo
<PalinT> en diciembre
<kuadrosx> para linux hay juegos buenos
<PalinT> el unico
<PalinT> pero el UNICOOOOOOOOOOOO
<PalinT> juego
<PalinT> que si me encanto para linux
<PalinT> y esta
<PalinT> de putas el juego
<PalinT> es
<PalinT> savage 2
<PalinT> epro el problema
<PalinT> para jugarlo hayq ue comprarlo -.-"
<PalinT> y lo bueno
<PalinT> esta en nativo
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> los que estan para windows, tambien hay que comprarlos
<kuadrosx> :P
<PalinT> logico
<PalinT> per
<PalinT> date cuenta que son estables viejo
<PalinT> :S
<hollman> ot http://guifi.net/es/telefonia_movil_libre
<Andphe> #spam
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, :O
<SergioMeneses> hollman, interesante :D
<hollman> Andphe, jaj
<hollman> que spam
<SergioMeneses> hollman, fresco el Andphe es así
<hollman> eso es un noticiononononononononnnn
<Andphe> ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos hablamos ahora...
<Andphe> senekis, si, por ?
<KeyBoardx86> Hola a todos
<hollman> hola KeyBoardx86 
<KeyBoardx86> Hola hollman 
<dannyLopez> alguna señal de vida?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * tato se va
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-19
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jortiz> Buenas noches
<jortiz> estoy en lo cierto... hoy es la reunion de la comunidad?
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, hi
<SergioMeneses> si hoy es :D
<jortiz> oka... muchas gracias ^^
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, oks
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, en el canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<jortiz> :O
<jortiz> thanks
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, C3s4r Francis gremly hollman jag2kn jortiz kardioid kuadrosx luis_lopez la reunión a las 8pm... jeje aunq no ha llegado Forigua xD
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, \o
<jag2kn> jejeje
<jag2kn> ya llego
<andresmujica> hola
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, como vas?
<jag2kn> bien y ud
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, aquí en la lucha :D 
<jag2kn> :)
<jag2kn> tenemos muchos frentes de batalla
<jag2kn> :)
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, seee... 
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: :P
<jag2kn> jajajajaja
<jag2kn> compañero kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> compañero jag2kn
<jag2kn> bueno verlo por aca
<kuadrosx> ta buena la discusion :P
<kuadrosx> :P
<jag2kn> jeje
<jag2kn> siii
<jag2kn> un poco densa
<jortiz> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar el log de la mayor update de Gnome de Ayer?
<andresmujica> hola, se me cayo la conexion
<SergioMeneses> reunión general en el canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<hollman> buenas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, \o
<andresmujica> la reunion se acaba a las 9, cierto??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, depende... la ultima la cabamos como a las 10
<SergioMeneses> acabamos
<Forigua> SergioMeneses: sumese una pola
<Forigua> no he podido estar pendiente de la comunidad
<Forigua> :(
<Forigua> el sabado me desocupo d etanto mierder*
<Forigua> Saludos
<SergioMeneses> Forigua, ando mas colgado...pero bueno!! hay se le hace... todo por el amor a la causa
<Forigua> SergioMeneses: es que perdi documentos de mi proyecto de grado
<Forigua> se me daño el disco
<SergioMeneses> Forigua, si ud me conto
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> nooooooooo
<Forigua> en la empresa un rayo daño el 40 % de la red
<andresmujica> en unilago
<andresmujica> master recovery
<andresmujica> le ayudan a sacar la info
<andresmujica> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<Forigua> andresmujica: si eso vi
<Forigua> pero ni $$$ tengo
<andresmujica> un pararrayos le ayuda para la prox :/
<SergioMeneses> Forigua, huy preste
<andresmujica> buskese el file  scavenger
<andresmujica> y si es linux
<andresmujica> el extgrep
<Forigua> andresmujica: parayos?
<Forigua> como lo pongo o que
<andresmujica> pero no debe haberlo montado de nuevo..
<andresmujica> forigua: hollman k monta antenas en los techos debe(ria) saber del tema
<Forigua> andresmujica: el berriondo si lo detecta
<Forigua> si lo detectara moyo
<Forigua> no lo detcta
<Forigua> ups
<andresmujica> auch
<Forigua> si fuera asi testdisk y sale
<Forigua> :P
<Forigua> ni la bios lo reconoce
<SergioMeneses> Forigua, :S
 * hollman jugando psmove
<hollman> ya vengo ...
<andresmujica> k es psmove?
<andresmujica> como el wii?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<SergioMeneses> anda enviciado a eso
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Forigua> ojala pudiera jugar
<Forigua> gente un placer
<Forigua> nos vemos
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, hi
<SergioMeneses> jejeje fonseca entra por tanto tiempo xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente voy saliendo ya!!!.... nos hablamos luego... buena noche
<JorgePulgarin> Buenas Noches
<JorgePulgarin> ya se acabo la reunion????
<kuadrosx> si
<kuadrosx> hace rato
<stOrmBlast> hollman estas libre unos minutos ?
<hollman> nop, ando en webinar de asterisk
<stOrmBlast> ok
<stOrmBlast> muchachos tengo un problema dejo la iquietud por si alguien puede ayudarme
<stOrmBlast> al iniciar secion no cargaba la barra de tareas, encontre un articulo en ubuntu-es donde decia: entrar con live cd ejecutar el nautilus y borrar estas carpetas : ".gnome .gnome2 y .gconf" de /home/Usuario, lo hice y ahora al teclear mi password para entrar no inicia secion, alguien puede ayudarme?
<stOrmBlast> sesion**
<Andphe> y por qué hiciste eso ?
<Andphe> borraste todas tus preferencias y configuraciones de gnome
<stOrmBlast> eso decia en el articulo :(
<stOrmBlast> toco formatear ?
<Andphe> pero que intentabas hacer ?
<Andphe> stOrmBlast, no creo
<Andphe> yo creo que podes reconfigurar 
<stOrmBlast> esque mira
<stOrmBlast> no se que salio mal en alguna actualizacion y me dio un error pero me decia, que debia reiniciar para que efectuara cambios
<stOrmBlast> cuando reinicie, el equipo tecleaba mi password y cuando iniciaba la sesion no me mostraba la barra de tareas es decir solo veia el fondo de escritorio
<stOrmBlast> y en el articulo decia que borrando esas carpetas, todo volvia a la normalidad , pero veo que no fue asi y ahora tecleo el pass para iniciar sesion y no inicia :(
<stOrmBlast> Andphe, estoy entrando con el live cd
<Andphe> y no le muestra ningun error ?
<stOrmBlast> no ingresa normal 
<stOrmBlast> si formateo lo malo esque pierdo la info aunque la puedo guardar en una memoria 
<Andphe> pero le muestra error o no ?
<stOrmBlast> no, cuando inicio sesion con el live cd no me muestra errores me deja usarlo normal e inicia normal
<stOrmBlast> puedo reconfigurarlo :O? asi me avito la formateada :$
<Andphe> stOrmBlast, pues cuando arranca con el livecd no estas usando el sistema que instalaste
<Andphe> no te va a mostrar ningun error
<Andphe> yo hablo de si el sistema con el problema muestra algun error
<stOrmBlast> no, cuando inicio normal , no me muestra errores
<stOrmBlast> inicia normal hasta el punto donde pide el password
<Andphe> stOrmBlast, pues si la otra opción es reinstalar
<Andphe> entonces intente sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Andphe> desde la consola de recuperación
<stOrmBlast> cual es la consola de recuperacion :$
<stOrmBlast> Andphe, perdon la ignorancia: :$
<Andphe> cuando arranca
<Andphe> en el grub le muestra linux normal
<Andphe> y hay uno que dice recuperacion o algo asi
<stOrmBlast> ahhh opero a mi no me muestra eso
<stOrmBlast> deje instalado solo ubuntu 
<stOrmBlast> y desde el live cd no tengo esa opcion :(
<Andphe> olvide el livecd
<Andphe> no es con livecd
<stOrmBlast> ok
<Andphe> no tiene grub ?
<Andphe> o_O
<stOrmBlast> no esque esa opcion la veia cuando tenia arranque dual y esta ves solo deje ubuntu 
<stOrmBlast> entonces carga es de una a pedir password
<Andphe> pero no  le muestra siquiera un mensajito, de presione $tecla 
<stOrmBlast> no nada
<stOrmBlast> de una carga al password 
<Andphe> ahh no idea entonces
<stOrmBlast> Andphe acabo de ver los archivos que borre
<stOrmBlast> osea no los borro :-º
<Andphe> pero en el livecd
<Andphe> eso no es su instalacion
<Andphe> es el livecd
<stOrmBlast> esque entre al disco de el pc
<WaSeidel> Hola
<WaSeidel> en este momento transmision en vivo (streaming) II encuentro de Software Libre Universidad Cooperativa de Colombia Link: http://www.ruav.edu.co/index.php/streaming
<WaSeidel> Conferencistas: Maria del Pilar - Carlos Niño. Tema: “Sugar en Colombia Construyendo software para aprender a aprender”
<stOrmBlast> voy a probar si no formateo
<WaSeidel> Andphe: en este momento estamos en el II encuentro de SL de la Universidad Cooperativa de Colombia http://bit.ly/9Nnjoo  Maria del Pilar Saenz Sugar Labs 
<Andphe> WaSeidel, si, ya lo estaba viendo gracias
<Andphe> vi su primer mensaje :)
<WaSeidel> ;)
<WaSeidel> voy de receso ya vuelvo
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
<azqwsxce> que tal a todos
<azqwsxce> me podrian ayudar por favor con el tema de las particiones?
<azqwsxce> Hola?
<novato> buenas tarde soy nuevo en este mundo y tengo un par de preguntas
<hollman> !pregunta novato 
<kubot> novato: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<novato> mi hermano y yo vamos a montar una sala de internet y para el computador principal el le quiere meter debian pero el no se encuetra ahora y los computadores llegan dentro de poco
<novato> hollman: ?
<hollman> novato, y cual es la pregunta ?
<novato> quiero saber q distribucion de debian descargo
<novato> no para instalarlo yo sino para dejarle la imagen dvd a mi hermano?
<novato> hollman: ?
<novato> quiero saber q distribucion de debian descargo
<novato> no para instalarlo yo sino para dejarle la imagen dvd a mi hermano?
<hollman> novato, el liveCD, no ?
<hollman> debian-co creo tiene canal IRC, seguro te dan info mas detallada
<novato> hollman: me da estas opciones [alpha][amd64][arm][armel][hppa][i386][ia64][mips][mipsel][powerpc][sparc][s390][source][multi-arch]
<novato> en este mismo irc?
<hollman> novato, si el procesador es de 64bits el amd64
<hollman> si no i386, el i386 a la fija ..
<novato> si es de 86
<novato> ahora me meti ahy y me mando muchos torrents no se cual escojer ahora
<novato> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.6/i386/bt-dvd/
<hollman> novato, la verdad nunca he descargado Debian mas que un cd hace mucho
<novato> hollman: recomiendame lo q pienses q seria el mejor
<hollman> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.6/i386/iso-cd/debian-506-i386-CD-1.iso
<hollman> novato, Ubuntu :D
<novato> jeje aparte de ubuntu obvio esta ese ya lo tengo
<hollman> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<novato> el debian es para mi hermano mayor
<novato> hollman: entonces?
<hollman> novato, <hollman> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.6/i386/iso-cd/debian-506-i386-CD-1.iso
<novato> si cual de los que esta en esa pagina me recomiendas?
<novato> hollman: esa no era la pagina esta es la apgina http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.6/i386/bt-dvd/ dime cual escojo
<hollman> debian-506-i386-DVD-1.iso.torrent  
<novato> hollman: muchas gracias parce me sirvio mucho su ayuda
<hollman> np
<SergioMeneses> I'm back :D
<hiko_hitokiri> es mejor con jigdo
<brillantejcoh_> hola algien que haya levantado un firewall
<Andphe> levantado == instalado ?
<brillantejcoh_> sip Andphe :)
<kuadrosx> Andphe: es que como es una pared
<kuadrosx> entonces hay que levantarla :)
<Andphe> :\
<brillantejcoh_> :)
<Andphe> brillantejcoh_, pues yo no, no tengo mucho mas experiencia que haciendo cosas sencillas con iptables
<Andphe> pero es mejor si hace su pregunta que si alguien sabe le responde
<brillantejcoh_> Andphe,  pero = me ayudas yo recien lo hare
<brillantejcoh_> y es que mi PSI pondra un router 
<brillantejcoh_> y quiero ver como es que armo el esquema
<brillantejcoh_> por el momento tengo dos NICs, una para acceso directo con el Router y la Otra para mi LAN
<brillantejcoh_> Andphe, as puesto tu fw como puerta de enlace?
<Andphe> brillantejcoh_, no, es que como dije solo he hecho cosas básicas con iptables
<Andphe> en mi pc
<Andphe> pero no asi con varios equipos y todo el cuento
<Andphe> cosas como abrir puertos, cerrarlos
<brillantejcoh_> Andphe, te agradesco
<Andphe> brillantejcoh_, buscas algo asi como un distro para montar un firewall =
<Andphe> ?
<brillantejcoh_> nop, busco como hacer para ver que mi fw sea Puerta de enlace con una ip para lan y con otra ip para salir directo a mi router
<brillantejcoh_> Andphe, :P
<stOrmBlast> ahora otra vez de cero :(
<Andphe> brillantejcoh_, aja
<Andphe> stOrmBlast, :S
<stOrmBlast> Andphe :P
<stOrmBlast> esque acabo de instalar de nuevo xD!
<Andphe> brillantejcoh_, porque le iba a sugerir algo como ipcop
<Andphe> o pfsense
<brillantejcoh_> esas son distros para instalar?
<brillantejcoh_> Andphe, ?
<Andphe> esas son distros especializadas en eso
<Andphe> son para convertir un pc en un cortafuegos
<Andphe> http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/86306.aspx
<Andphe> ese articulo es sobre iptables
<brillantejcoh_> hummm oO
<stOrmBlast> Andphe vos cuanto llevas usando linux :O?
<Andphe> como usuario de escritorio solo 2 años
<Andphe> pero ya lo usaba antes por lo del hosting y esas cosas
<stOrmBlast> ahhh :P
<stOrmBlast> sigue el paso que me toma el pelo -.- el sun java
<Andphe> eso no tiene pierde
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> veee
<kuadrosx> veee :P
<Andphe> jajaj
<Andphe> estaba pensando en vos alta
<Andphe> voz*
<stOrmBlast> lol
<stOrmBlast> esque cuando me toca aceptar no me deja :-| y se termina instalando por el gestor o.0
<stOrmBlast> para que sirve el "gdebi" ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: es el programa q instala archivos .deb graficamente
<SergioMeneses> xD
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses, hola y gracias por la info :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: no hay lio
<stOrmBlast> que tan bueno es instalar las  librerías de desarrollo del kernel pues aparte que pueden servir para instalar unos programas?
<kuadrosx> cuales librerias?
<stOrmBlast> kuadrox, build-essential
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast: :O
<SergioMeneses> ese es el paquete basico de compilación 
<SergioMeneses> xD
<stOrmBlast> no parce otra vez a llover :(
<stOrmBlast> osea hoy no hay propinas :'(
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos hablamos luego
<Andphe> stOrmBlast, y es que ud es el que hace llover ?
<stOrmBlast> Andphe, jajaja no, pero aqui la gente cuando llueve se esconde, no sale, y si no van clientes no hay propina :(
<Andphe> gente de tierra caliente
<Andphe> == aca
<stOrmBlast> si parce es como si le tuvieran miedo al agua
<Andphe> claro que aca como no hay mucho que hacer
<Andphe> la gente rumbea siempre
<stOrmBlast> jum parce si halla no hay nada que hacer aqui menos , vea los planes son: cine, comer, vitrinear o salir a rumbear
<stOrmBlast> pero entonces no hacen ninguno de los anteriores si llueve y se van de plan tv en casa 
<Andphe> == aca
<stOrmBlast> vos rumbeas mucho o mas bien poco ?
<kuadrosx> stOrmBlast: vos de donde sos?
<stOrmBlast> kuadrox, Bucaramanga
<kuadrosx> aa
<kuadrosx> ok
<kuadrosx> bonita ciudad
<stOrmBlast> pues algunos la llaman un buen vividero :P
<kuadrosx> jeje seguro :P
<stOrmBlast> bueno me dare un baño de gato y me ire a trabajar :P
 * stOrmBlast bbl
<kuadrosx> stOrmBlast: es barman, no?
<stOrmBlast> kuadrox, si señor 
<stOrmBlast> kuadrosx **
<stOrmBlast> bueno que tengan buena noche o/
<kuadrosx> o/
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, luis_lopez http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/paraisoLinux/~3/6KfeRA-e-J8/
 * hiko_hitokiri is back (gone 06:40:37)
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos hablamos luego... q tengan buena noche
<carabobo> buenas
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<_16BitSubsystem_> Hola, alguien me podria decir, ¿cual es la mejor version de ubuntu?
<_16BitSubsystem_> Debo decir que no puedo decidirme entre la 9.10 y la 10.10
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2010-11-21
<JAG> Hola!
<JAG> Tengo una duda, puedo intalar un entorno mas liviando en ubuntu 10.10 que el de gnome, por ejemplo lubuntu!?
<Andphe> JAG, si
<Andphe> JAG, instale el paquete lubuntu-desktop
<JAG> Gracias Andphe!
<JAG> tube que reiniciar mi equipo,
<Andphe> ok
<JAG> Me decis que instalara cual paquete,
<JAG> y si porfavor me puedes indicar alguna pagina con tutorial para hacerlo
<JAG> Por algun motivo, esta algo lento mi ubuntu 10.10 despues de la ultima actualizacion
<JAG> :(
<JAG> Creo que encontre uno, voy a probar 
<JAG> gracias
<Paula> holas, una consulta..desinstale el internet inalambrico de mi ubuntu 9.04..alguien q pueda ayudarme
<Paula> holas, una consulta..desinstale el internet inalambrico de mi ubuntu 9.04..alguien q pueda ayudarme
<Forigua> Paula ubuntu 9.04 no s un poco viejo
<Forigua> ademas que ya no esta soportado
<Forigua> Y si es una maquina vieja
<Forigua> usa lubuntu
<Forigua> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Forigua> !google lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu>; Lubuntu 9.10 Beta 14 » VivaLinux!: <http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/lubuntu-9.10-beta14>; Lubuntu 10.04 » VivaLinux!: <http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/distros/lubuntu-10.04>; Lubuntu, versión ligera de Linux para equipos con pocos recursos: <http://www.genbeta.com/linux/lubuntu-version-ligera-de-linux- (2 more messages)
<Forigua> Paula: ^^
<Forigua> Paula: cualquier duda adicional en Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
 * Forigua se va a zzz
<Paula> el inalabrico ya estaba instalado
<Paula> solo q al parecer lo desinstale
<cagc4> hola
<cagc4> tengo el siguiente error: ocurrio un error cuando se montaba /media/Archivos pulse S para omitir el montaje o M para recuperar manualmente alguien sabe como lo soluciono?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-14
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: haciendo tyareas
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-15
<John> buenos dias
<ofprieto> Hola buen dia
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: ping
<IngForigua> mire esto
<IngForigua> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/como-instalo-actualizacion-modzilla-firefox-7-0-1-tar-bz2
<kuadrosx> enga estoy mirando el partido
<kuadrosx> ahora miro
<IngForigua> la respuesta esta vacia
<IngForigua> ud viendo futbol
<IngForigua> juaz
<kuadrosx> maldito bug :/
<kuadrosx> y no lo hemos podido reproducir
<IngForigua> No se distraiga pana siga viendolo
<IngForigua> xDDD
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: edita ese titulo... como que modzilla
<IngForigua> esa respuesta no es mia ni la pregunta
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: no eres moderador?
<kuadrosx> xD
<IngForigua> No se
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: españa pierde con costa rica
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: que bien :)
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: rueda es el director?
<IngForigua> No se
<IngForigua> http://www.rojadirecta.me/goto/fcdeporteshd2.blogspot.com/p/canal-2.html
<IngForigua> por si lo quiere ver
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: enga quien es el encargado de ubuntu.shapado?
<IngForigua> No se
<IngForigua> yo entro y publico respuestas
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: no es sergio?
<IngForigua> me imagino que fabian
<kuadrosx> bueno el creador es magicfab
<IngForigua> http://www.abc.es/20111115/deportes-futbol/alminuto-abci-directo-costa-rica-espana-201111151653.html
<IngForigua> No lo puedo creer
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-16
<Invitado34> alguien usa drivers ati?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: quiubo
<SergioMeneses> entonces IngForigua Andphe kuadrosx \o
<kuadrosx> o/
<Andphe> hola SergioMeneses 
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: quiubo troll
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mm...
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: se puso en modo hollman naaaa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si claro como xchat no avisa jajaja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, arescorpio Emerling kuadrosx \o
<Emerling> :-D
<Andphe> otra vez ?
<Andphe> tiras
<Andphe> xD
<Andphe> bien o no?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, :S 
<SergioMeneses> ese Andphe como es... uno llega de buen genio
<Andphe> no me amenace llae
<Emerling> muerdele la oreja
<Emerling> bye
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<Andphe> ahh dizque removieron skype4py de los repos
<Andphe> :º
<Andphe> :\
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, aja
<SergioMeneses> pero se consigue en ppa
<SergioMeneses> sino estoy mal
<Andphe> lo tenes ?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, no...
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> no uso skype ahora
<IngForigua> skype es de M$ era de esperarse
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, Andphe igual q hicieron con el protocolo de msn
<SergioMeneses> q paila
<SergioMeneses> :S
<Andphe> hmm
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pa que quiere que suba fotos con mi gorra nueva?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, para verla
<IngForigua> ya esta en facebook
<IngForigua> http://tiendageek.info/portal/#ecwid:category=1526375&mode=product&product=6230166
<IngForigua> es como esa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mire https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> noveo nada nuevo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: porque no ponen comentario cuando editan eso si me estresa
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO?action=info
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lo actualice
<IngForigua> no se sabe ni que agr5egan
<SergioMeneses> mujica no ha subido lo de el
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay q mantener es la orden del dia
<SergioMeneses> y por hay despues de un mes ponerlas como fail
<IngForigua> Tarea2 Enviar correo a la lista en busca de conferencistas para Tecnoferia Faca 
<IngForigua> eso lo hice yo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> editelo
<IngForigua> solo me acompaño un man d ela libre
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: suba su pagina
<IngForigua> el reporte del evento en microfosft
<IngForigua> con la carta de mark
<IngForigua> que ud es mas troll que hollman
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no he adelantado eso
<SergioMeneses> encontre un problema en el template q le tenia
<SergioMeneses> :S
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> ole SergioMeneses entende esto
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ya lo habia visto
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> de hecho lo replique
<SergioMeneses> xD
<IngForigua> de que se trata
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<IngForigua> !debian
<kubot> debian es una distribución GNU/Linux, en la cual se basa !ubuntu. Soporte en #debian-es
<IngForigua> !mark
<kubot> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<IngForigua> jejeje
<IngForigua> !same
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'same'.
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> !SergioMeneses
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'SergioMeneses'.
<IngForigua> jejeje suerte
<inbitado34> alguien online ?
<inbitado34> una ayuda? sobre cómo reinstalar ubuntu sin que me modifique el /home ya que está en otra partición ?
<Andphe> no deberia modificarlo
<Andphe> debe seleccionar el particionado manual y especificar que ahi se debe montar /home
<Andphe> y por supuesto no marcarla para formatear
<Andphe> una copia de seguridad no le caeria mal ;)
<Andphe> no sea que le se vaya el dedo y la formatee
<inbitado34> Andphe, también hay la opción, no usar esta partición, ese no sería el caso ?
<inbitado34> Anmdphe, o simplemente, no formatear, pero sí establecer punto de montaje /home ?
<Andphe> ahh no recuerdo/conozco la opcion "no usar esta particion"
<inbitado34> esa es mi duda, pues tal vez me la cambie por el nuevo usuario
<jricardonet> buenas tardes
<jricardonet> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<jricardonet> Alguien me podría ayudar con un manual o guía en donde explique, como se deben crear las particiones del disco duro cuando se hace una instalación de Ubuntu 11.04 desktop. 
<luis_lopez> Hola, alguien por aca que este usando puppet > 2.7.2 en oneiric?
<kuadrosx> yo no 
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-18
<czam> buenas noches alguien que tenga conocimientos de asterisk?
<hollman> kuadrosx, para que sirve la api key de algo ?
<hollman> por ejemplo de google maps ?
<kuadrosx> hollman: para que google maps sepa que eres tu me imagino
<Andphe> alguien sabe como compartir pantalla para varias personas y tener audio ?
<Andphe> es para hacer algo asi como una conferencia/capacitacion
<hollman> Andphe, pense y pense el nombre de ese sw que pregunta
<hollman> pero no lo encontre
<hollman> pregunteme mañana si no lo encuentra :P
<Andphe> haha
<Andphe> no pues ya lo hicimos a punta de teamviewer y skype
<Andphe> funciono bien
<hollman> hahaha
<hollman> ha ok
<Andphe> gracias
<hollman> np
<hollman> vemos
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-19
<luisjaime> Buenas noches, tengo un par de inquietudes, ¿alguien me puede atender? 
<luisjaime> Buenas noches, tengo un par de inquietudes, ¿alguien me puede atender? 
<luisjaime> Buenas noches, tengo un par de inquietudes sobre metacity y sobre reinstalación de ubuntu, ¿alguien me puede atender? 
<luisjaime> mmm
<luisjaime> Buenas noches, reinstalé ubuntu convervando el /home ahora que intento acceder desde el menú lugares me dice que "no hay ninguna aplicación para abrir el programa" 
<luisjaime> Buenas noches, reinstalé ubuntu convervando el /home ahora que intento acceder desde el menú lugares me dice que "no se puede abrir el lugar file:///home/luisjaime" 
<lucho> cómo recupero los bordes de las ventanas, específicamente metacity 
<Oldport> Hello! :)
<Oldport> anyone here?
<luul> Buenos días
<luul> Buenos días, Problema:  el menú lugares me da el error "no se puede abrir el lugar file:///home/luisjaime"
<jose> ayuda necesito este compleneto para jugar en facebook   , Unity Web Player  peroes solo para porquewindows y macc
<jose> hay algun  complemento  que lo remplase
<jose> http://unity3d.com/webplayer/
<jose> espero ayuda
<jose> nadie
#ubuntu-co 2011-11-20
<tanas> holla a todos quieria haser una pregunta tengo el radiotray puedo incontrar xml con estasiones?
<tanas> para poner caracol i rcn
<tanas> radio
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-12
<death66> hey
<death66> alguien conectado
<death66> ????
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-14
<DGUERRERO> BartOC3 m4v sisa tkw_one_malo Buenas Noches!
<BartOC3> DGUERRERO Listo men
<BartOC3> Buenas noches!!
<DGUERRERO> y al fin para cuando quedaron las reuniones del concilio??
<BartOC3> Si no estoy mal eso lo vamos a tratar hoy!
<DGUERRERO> lol, por fin  un miembro del concilio que llega temprano XD
<BartOC3> lol yo paso todo el tiempo conectado...
<tkw_one_malo> como no me gusta el chisme ... mejor ni pregunto de que hablan
<DGUERRERO> pero no por aqui hehe
<BartOC3> pregunte mejor antes q se quede con las ganas
<BartOC3> xd
<JoseGutierrez> cordial saludo a todos
<BartOC3> Hola jose
<DGUERRERO> JoseGutierrez Buenas Noches
<BrayanBautista> buenas noches jose
<JoseGutierrez> Hi Bart0C3 DGUERRERO BrayanBautista
<sergiomeneses> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #ubuntu-co. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<DGUERRERO> lol sabía que kubot era un bot!
<JoseGutierrez> feliz noche estoy muerto por hoy .... byee..
<JHOSMAN_> jajaj vean http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s480x480/402388_164485640360737_1575063874_n.jpg 
<BrayanBautista> Jajajajajajaja
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-15
<nataliale> hola
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches
<nataliale> buenas noches DGUERRERO 
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-16
<milo3182> hello
#ubuntu-co 2012-11-18
<thepunkzrm> compañeros
<thepunkzrm> una pregunta...
<thepunkzrm> por favor
<thepunkzrm> necesito ayuda
<hollman> pregunt
<hollman> si alguien sabe responde P
<thepunkzrm> amigo.. que requisitos debe tener como minimos mi equipo para poder instalar bubuntu 12.4 o 12.10
<thepunkzrm> Ubuntu 12.4 o 12.10 :p
<thepunkzrm> ¿?
<hollman> buena pregunta
<hollman> creo que nunca dicen
<hollman> o nunca los he visto
<hollman> a ver miramos
<hollman> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/powerpc/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<hollman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#System_requirements
<hollman> System requirements
<hollman> As of version 12.04, Ubuntu supports the ARM[2][3][4][5] and x86 (32 bit and 64 bit) architectures. There is unofficial support for PowerPC.[2][40][41]
<hollman> The system requirements vary among Ubuntu products. For the main Ubuntu desktop product, the official Ubuntu Documentation recommends a 1 GHz Pentium 4 with 512 megabytes of RAM and 5 gigabytes of hard drive space, or better.[42] For less powerful computers, there are other Ubuntu distributions such as Lubuntu and Xubuntu.
<thepunkzrm> uy viejo
<thepunkzrm> excelente
<thepunkzrm> muchas gracias
<hollman> todo bien
<thepunkzrm> disculpa el abuso... crees que se pondria muy pesado si le instalo la suit de adove cs5, con apenas 1 gb de ram y 50 de discoduro?
<thepunkzrm> (pues obveamente con el wine)
<hollman> el dd no importa, si alcanza va ..
<hollman> 1gb de ram
<hollman> no creo que ande
<hollman> no creo,  creo que el solo cs5 en win2 pide mas
<thepunkzrm> umm
<thepunkzrm> ok
<thepunkzrm> Gracias men
<thepunkzrm> me es muy util su aporte
<hollman> todo bien
<hollman> igual ps pruebe
<hollman> yo lo instalaria y probaria :P
<thepunkzrm> listo
<thepunkzrm> Gracias
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-14
<JOHND> HOLA
#ubuntu-co 2013-11-17
<sadalsuud> hola gente ... una duda, en ubuntu puedo tener openjdk y el jdk de oracle?'
<SergioMeneses> sadalsuud, jaja
<sadalsuud> u_u ya la instalé 
<sadalsuud> igual
<SergioMeneses> sadalsuud, igual?
<SergioMeneses> si le funciono?
<sadalsuud> no :(
<SergioMeneses> sadalsuud, mmm....
<SergioMeneses> falla
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-11
<Ubuntero|78243> buenas tardes mi nombre es Luis, acabo de instala la ver. 14.1o en un samsung ATIV 9 pero no logro que cuando se haga reebot aparezca la opcion de escoger el SO de arranque Ubuntu o Windows, alguien me puede guiar por favor
#ubuntu-co 2014-11-14
<sadalsuud> hola gente de ubuntu colombia una pregunta. Estoy usando el comando grep para buscar algo en unos archivos pero yo quiero copiar los archivos que tengan lo que estoy buscando a otro lado, cómo hago para "seleccionar" cada archivo que me interesa? gracias
#ubuntu-co 2015-11-13
<Ubuntero|90691> Hola
<Ubuntero|90691> Quiero saber como instalar ubuntu desde cd
<Zangetsu> kubot:hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-11-15
<ofprieto> kubot: help
<kubot> (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ofprieto> kubot ayuda
<ofprieto> kubot: -s
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '-s'.
<ofprieto> kubot: -h
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '-h'.
<ofprieto> kubot: -f
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '-f'.
<ofprieto> kubot: -hora
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '-hora'.
<ofprieto> kubot: -log
#ubuntu-co 2016-11-14
<estadoalternado> Hola, ¿qué tal?
